# itchy Dry spots????



## Laurent3168 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey there,
My 16 week old Boy Clutch has been popping up with dry spots in rnadom places on his body. One on his hip, one on the side of his face and now one on his muzzle right under his eye. this one he is rubbing raw, and aside from triple antibiotic cream which the vet said to put on it, we cant seem to get them under control. a few people have suggested giving him fish oil that he may just have a dry coat.

Any suggestions?

Thanks Lauren and Clutch


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Food allergies is possible. Try switching him over to a food that is grain free.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

it could be dry skin


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Has he had a skin scrapping for mites? Or possibly flea issues. Some dogs are allergic to flea dander.


----------

